# Talbot Express paint colour/code



## martyb (Apr 22, 2009)

hello back again! I am filling and touching up some rust spots on my van. The paint colour on the slam panel says it is Bianca white? However I have looked for this colour online and keep coming up blank? I have even rang Charles and sons who buit it they think the code is 221? Can anyone help if they have managed to find or have any info on this colour..thanks once more

Martin


----------



## wormold (Apr 22, 2009)

try this firm they are very good Premier Paint Pots - Car Touch Up Paint Specialists

They seem to be able to mix anything if you have the code

Nick


----------



## Mr B (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Martyb,
   My 1990 Express Highwayman is Blanc Corfu for the cab, Halfords found it for me it is listed under Fiat though not Talbot. I am not at home at the moment but I am fairly sure that it is F1224.
Regards,
Chris



Hi Martyb,
  The colour is Bianco Corfu and the code is AC 224 at Halfords


----------



## robert b (Apr 22, 2009)

hi . i had a talbot cirrus 1988 model and i took the paint code to halfords in leeds and they matched the colour it was near perfect. good luck


----------



## runnach (Apr 29, 2009)

Bianca White 221 is a fiat colour.

has you probably know the Ducato C25 and Express were all built in Seval Italy. The significant differences being PSA engine in the Talbot and C25.

Channa


----------



## derekfaeberwick (May 9, 2009)

Yep. In Halfords it is the Fiat paint with the talbot number. Used it on my last van. I'm sure the paint code is on a plate under the bonnet, the number quoted is correct, just look at the fiat cans with the Talbot code number. Great match. 221 sounds right but it was a while back.


----------



## runnach (May 9, 2009)

derekfaeberwick said:


> the paint code is on a plate under the bonnet, .



Indeed it is normally on the underside of the bonnet or O/S inner wing. 

It may help, but when touching, spray the paint into the lid of your aerosol and let it solidify for a minute, you will see then different shades. A good way of tinting the touch up to allow for fade etc.

Channa


----------



## martyb (May 11, 2009)

Thanks all,I eventually found It under peaugeot Bianco white


----------

